
New Education Bill to Get More Coding in Classrooms - e15ctr0n
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/12/10/new-education-bill-to-get-more-coding-in-classrooms/
======
kapad
I'm from India and I am not really sure on how CS is taught to primary/middle
school students, but I really think creating a new subject in a system that
already has too many subjects is just silly.

School students really need to just learn "programming". Students should
instead to be taught about programming in a lot (maybe even all) of their
classes. Programming in maths and science classes is obvious, but students can
be given the option to mess around with electronics to create different sounds
in their music classes, or instead of being asked to submit papers/essays in
history, they could create an interactive site. Basically, the idea here is
they should be able to program for all and any of their classes and the idea
of this programming should be to create something, and not solve mundane
computer science problems, which they can be tested on at the end of the year.

